# Heat up the party with Freddy's Boiler Room



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I have never tried the scene setters but after seeing this I might have to. I think that if you add some 3d elements with that say...some PVC pipes painted rusty and valves it would realy make it pop.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

You mean like I use in the Dungeon of Death ....

(Sorry pic is on its side - top to left)


----------

